# cannot delete huge attachment/message from outbox



## victoriaalex (Nov 16, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------This is in my Windows XP Outlook
I cannot delete a huge file stuck in my Outbox.
I have tried a suggestion I found, searching for Outbox.dbx but it doesn't find. 
I've phoned & been on hold to Microsoft w/ people from India. 

I cannot stand this Windows XP Outlook. It is not user-friendly.
I was also the victim of a repeating sending of another e-mail.

Now I have once again wasted an entire day trying to resolve this.
I make my living on phones/Internet. I cannot afford a mistake, and need to delete this huge attachment in my Outbox.

Please help me!

Thanks much from North County, San Diego.


----------



## lemondrop (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for starting the new thread  Easier to keep track of.

Click start/control panel/folder options.
Under the view tab in the advanced settings window look in the list for "hidden files and folders". Be sure that "show hidden files and folders" is checked.
Then a little down the list clear the check out of "hide protected operating system files". Click yes to the warning. Click okay to exit the folder options.

Click start then search. Select all files and folders for what you want searched.
In the search box companion (where you enter the file to be found) click the arrow next to "more advanced options". Put a check in the top three (system, hidden, and subfolders).
Now search again for outbox.dbx. Delete any found. Be sure outlook is closed first.


----------



## victoriaalex (Nov 16, 2004)

Dear Lemon Drop & Tech Suport Guy

Thanks for your suggestion (pasted below), however it did not work. After spending hours trying your well-timed suggestion, I finally went to File in Outlook Express & went Offline. Then went to Tools, Clicked on Find, then Advanced Find, then wrote in dates starting with yesterday to Browse. Once I saw my large e-mail with attachment in Outbox, I clicked on Actions & deleted.
My computer would NOT allow me to delete your way, and this finally worked. I'm at least 12 hours behind on my deadline, but hope this helps others.
Thank you again,
Victoria
 :up:  
Hello victoriaalex,

lemondrop has just replied to a thread you have subscribed to entitled - cannot delete huge attachment/message from outbox - in the Web & Email forum of Tech Support Guy Forums.

This thread is located at:
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=296871&goto=newpost

Here is the message that has just been posted:
***************
Thanks for starting the new thread 

Click start/control panel/folder options.
Under the view tab in the advanced settings window look in the list for "hidden files and folders". Be sure that "show hidden files and folders" is checked.
Then a little down the list clear the check out of "hide protected operating system files". Click yes to the warning.

Click start then search. Select all files and folders for what you want searched.
In the search box companion (where you enter the file to be found) click the arrow next to "more advanced options". Put a check in the top three (system, hidden, and subfolders).
Now search again for outbox.dbx. Delete any found. Be sure outlook is closed first.
***************

There may be other replies also, but you will not receive any more notifications until you visit the forum again.

Yours,
Tech Support Guy Forums team

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Unsubscription information:

To unsubscribe from this thread, please visit this page:
http://forums.techguy.org/subscription.php?do=usub&t=296871

To unsubscribe from ALL threads, please visit this page:
http://forums.techguy.org/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription&folderid=all


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

> Windows XP Outlook





> I finally went to File in Outlook Express & went Offline.


victoriaalex
Good to hear you solved your problem. For the future....you are mixing up 2 different Microsoft programs. Outlook is one and Outlook Express (OE) is another. Be sure to use the correct name because they do not share the same files.

Differences Between Outlook and Outlook Express
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/257824/EN-US/

sekirt


----------



## redwar38 (Aug 29, 2007)

Go into MS Outlook, click on file and then select "work offline." Close out of Outlook and then reopen the program, go to the outbox and delete the file that is stuck.


----------

